
An AI-Driven Hedge Fund - subpar
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-21/hedge-fund-robot-outsmarts-human-master-as-ai-passes-brexit-test
======
samfisher83
How was it predicting the brexit vote? It was a relatively close vote. I think
as the article points out there was a lot of luck involved in this specific
case.

~~~
sp527
It's not hard to see why in that moment the risk-reward would look good to a
computer. It's not optimizing for individual trades but very much in the
aggregate. So Brexit would look to any decent algo like a solid bet: the polls
were close but the market didnt accurately reflect that, promising serious
potential upside for the contrarian position.

